# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Diktatorët më të mëdhenj të botës!!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Janë dhjetë diktatorët më të mëdhenj të botës, që qeverisin me anë të dhunës, presionit dhe mizorive. Që nga Kim Jong-il i Koresë së Veriut deri te mbreti Msvati i Svazilandit, ata kontrollojnë gjithçka me "dorë të hekurt" dhe me frikën e ndëshkimeve të tmerrshme. Gazeta "Mirror" ka publikuar së fundmi listën e këtyre diktatorëve.



Ndëshkimi i kundërshtarëve i kalon caqet. Ai argëtohet duke u prerë atyre testikujt dhe duke i ngrënë me pas si supë. Nuk bëhet fjalë për histori librash apo film thriller. Teodoro Obiang Nguema, diktarori i Guinesë Ekuatoriale, është një ndër më të rrezikshmit në botë, dhe ky është vetëm një nga zakonet e tij shtazarake për të mbajtur nën kontroll të rreptë vendin e për të parandaluar kryengritjet. Frikën e këtij zakoni të tmerrshëm po e ndjen tashmë edhe Mark Theçër, djali i ish-kryeministres britanike, i cili akuzohet për një grusht shteti në tokën e diktatorit. Ende nuk është vendosur se ç'do të bëhet me Theçërin, por frika e një ndëshkimi shumë të rreptë e ka trembur djalin e "Zonjës së Hekurt" të Britanisë. Sidoqoftë, sipas gazetës britanike "Mirror", Teodoro është vetëm një nga dhjetë dikatorët më të këqinj të botës dhe, pa dyshim, për nga mizoria nuk u afrohet të liderëve të tmerrshëm të Koresë së Veriut, Birmanisë apo Kinës. Që nga gjenerali Than i Birmanisë, Mugabe i Zimbabves, Hu Jintao i Kinës e deri te Fidel Kastro i Kubës, të gjithë qeverisin me presione, dhunë, mizori dhe vrasje. Të pasur apo të varfër, vendet ku ata ushtrojnë pushtetin janë njëlloj të mjera; të drejtat nuk ekzistojnë dhe shoqëria i nënshtrohet ligjit të më të fortit. Gazeta në bashkëpunim me organizatën "Amnesty International" ka hartuar listën e dhjetë diktatorëve më të këqinj në botë.


*TEODORO OBIANG NGUEMA*
Guineja Ekuatoriale
Diktatori i vendit të varfër afrikan është 61 vjeç dhe që prej moshës 36-vjeçare ka ngjitur shkallët e pushtetit. Vendi është shumë i pasur në naftë, por shtetasit e tij jetojnë në varfëri të plotë. Obiang ka një pasuri prej 500 milionë dollarësh dhe është një prej diktatorëve më të tmerrshëm në të gjithë botën. Ai vendos për ekzekutimin e njerëzve pa i dëgjuar ata, ndërsa kundërshtarëve ua pret testikujt dhe i ha si supë.


*KIM JONG IL*
Koreja e Veriut
Eshtë 63 vjeç dhe ka 10 vjet që sundon në vend. Koreja e Veriut, ku është shtrirë diktatura e tij, ndodhet tashmë në situatën më të keqe të të drejtave të njeriut, si dhe të të drejtave politike. Rreth 150 mijë të burgosur bëjnë punë të detyruara. Në mes të kësaj situate problematike, Kim Jong Il është aq i fiksuar për filmat, saqë urdhëroi rrëmbimin e regjisorit Shin Sang-ok nga Koreja e Jugut në vitin 1978. Ai e detyroi atë të hante bar dhe, për nder të diktatorit, të bënte versionin marksist të Goxillës.


*THAN SHVE*
Birmania
Gjenerali Than është 71 vjeç dhe prej 13 vitesh ka në duar pushtetin diktatorial në Burma. Situata është edhe më e keqe në këtë vend të pashpresë. Rreth 140 mijë shtetas të këtij vendi, të zhvendosur gjatë viteve të konfliktit dhe dhunës, jetojnë në kampe refugjatësh në Bangladesh dhe Tajlandë. Në vitin 1990, disidentja fituese e çmimit Nobel, Aung San Suu Kyi, fitoi zgjedhjet, por nuk arriti asnjëherë ta qeveriste vendin. Regjimi diktatorial i konsideroi të pavlefshme rezultatet e zgjedhjeve dhe e arrestoi menjëherë atë.


*HU JINTAO*
Kinë
61-vjeçari që sundon prej dy vitesh Kinën, është president dhe sekretar i përgjithshëm i Partisë Komuniste Kineze. Autoritetet kineze me urdhër të tij ekzekutojnë brenda një viti më shumë njerëz se e gjithë pjesa tjetër e botës. Sipas organizatës "Amnesty International", ky numër është 2.500, por, sipas organizatave të tjera, numri arrin në 15 mijë. Partia Komuniste në Kinë kontrollon të gjitha mediat, ndërsa autoritetet kanë angazhuar rreth 30 mijë agjentë sigurie për të mbikëqyrur shërbimin e internetit.


*ROBERT MUGABE*
Zimbabve
Diktatori 80-vjeçar ka 24 vjet që ka nën pushtet vendin e varfër. Dikur ka qenë i preferuari i Perëndimit, ndërsa sot Robert Mugabe është një diktator i vërtetë. Qeveria të cilën drejton, ka vrarë, ka torturuar dhe ka dëbuar nga vendi rreth 70 mijë veta. Gjykata e Lartë ka ndjekur politikën e heshtjes dhe të mbështetjes së tij duke mos përfillur të drejtat e njeriut dhe madje duke bllokuar një raport të fundit për masakrimin e të paktën 20 mijë civilëve.


*Princi i kurorës ABDULLAH*
Arabia Saudite
Ai është 80 vjeç dhe ka nëntë vjet në pushtet. Abdullah ka qenë lideri i vendit të tij që kur vëllai i tij, mbreti Fahd, pësoi një sëmundje të rëndë në vitin 1995. Vendi nuk zhvillon asnjëherë zgjedhje të përgjithshme për të pasur mundësi ndërrimi të liderëve politikë. Sipas organizatës për të drejtat e njeriut "Human Rights Ëatch", vendi u "rezervon" kushte, thuajse të njëjta me ato të skllavërisë, 8.8 milionë punonjësve të huaj në këtë mbretëri. Ndërsa gratë janë qytetare të nivelit të dytë.


*OMAR AL-BASHIR*
Sudan
Al-Bashir e ka marrë pushtetin në vend me anë të forcës ushtarake. 59-vjeçari ka 15 vjet që sundon, ndërsa vendi është prej 20 vitesh në një luftë civile që ka shkaktuar 2 milionë të vrarë dhe 4 milionë të zhvendosur. Ushtria e Al-Bashirit vazhdimisht bombardon civilët e pafajshëm dhe torturon e masakron të gjithë shtetasit jomyslimanë. Ai akuzohet gjithashtu për nxitjen e varfërisë në rajonet që e kundërshtojnë me forcë.


*SAPARMURAT NIJAZOV*
Turkmenistan
Të gjithë punonjësit e qeverisë dhe të shtetit duhet të mësojnë përmendësh librat e Nijazovit për të mbajtur vendet e punës. Diktatori është 64 vjeç dhe sundon prej 14 vitesh në vendin e varfër. Ai e ka ndaluar në mënyrë kategorike rritjen e mjekrës, dhëmbët e florinjtë dhe cirqet; u ka vënë emra të tjerë muajve të vitit, sipas mendjes së nënës së tij, dhe ka krijuar një festë kombëtare për nder të pjeprit. Vitin e kaluar ndërmori një fushatë të ashpër represive kundër minoriteteve fetare dhe etnike.


*FIDEL KASTRO*
Kubë
Diktatori më jetëgjatë në botë është tashmë 77 vjeç dhe ka hipur në fronin e drejtimit 45 vjet më parë. Vitet e fundit ai ka arrestuar më shumë disidentë sesa gjatë një dekade. Në burgjet e tij janë future këtë vit 75 aktivistë për të drejtat e njeriut, gazetarë dhe akademikë, të cilët janë me të paktën 19 vjet heqje lirie për veprimtari antishtetërore. Muajt e fundit Kastro organizoi një gjyq kundër një avokati të verbër dhe nëntë aktivistëve. Kuba është një shtet njëpartiak dhe Kastro drejton edhe gjykatat.


*Mbreti MSVATI*
Svaziland
38-vjeçari ka 18 vjet që qeveris vendin e tij të rrënuar. Ai është shkolluar në Angli dhe është i njohur për jetesën e tij luksoze. Ka një ekskortë të madhe makinash që e shoqërojnë kudo, shumë pallate dhe është i apasionuar pas udhëtimeve. Jetesa e tij bie në kontrast me jetën e përditshme të shtetasve të Svazilandit të goditur rëndë nga varfëria. Vendi ka numrin më të madh të të infektuarve me SIDA. Një e treta e grave shtatzëna janë të prekura nga virusi vdekjeprurës.

----------


## ATMAN

TEODORO OBIANG NGUEMA
Guineja Ekuatoriale
Diktatori i vendit të varfër afrikan është 61 vjeç dhe që prej moshës 36-vjeçare ka ngjitur shkallët e pushtetit. Vendi është shumë i pasur në naftë, por shtetasit e tij jetojnë në varfëri të plotë. Obiang ka një pasuri prej 500 milionë dollarësh dhe është një prej diktatorëve më të tmerrshëm në të gjithë botën. Ai vendos për ekzekutimin e njerëzve pa i dëgjuar ata, ndërsa kundërshtarëve ua pret testikujt dhe i ha si supë.

----------


## ATMAN

KIM JONG IL
Koreja e Veriut
Eshtë 63 vjeç dhe ka 10 vjet që sundon në vend. Koreja e Veriut, ku është shtrirë diktatura e tij, ndodhet tashmë në situatën më të keqe të të drejtave të njeriut, si dhe të të drejtave politike. Rreth 150 mijë të burgosur bëjnë punë të detyruara. Në mes të kësaj situate problematike, Kim Jong Il është aq i fiksuar për filmat, saqë urdhëroi rrëmbimin e regjisorit Shin Sang-ok nga Koreja e Jugut në vitin 1978. Ai e detyroi atë të hante bar dhe, për nder të diktatorit, të bënte versionin marksist të Goxillës.

----------


## ATMAN

THAN SHVE
Birmania
Gjenerali Than është 71 vjeç dhe prej 13 vitesh ka në duar pushtetin diktatorial në Burma. Situata është edhe më e keqe në këtë vend të pashpresë. Rreth 140 mijë shtetas të këtij vendi, të zhvendosur gjatë viteve të konfliktit dhe dhunës, jetojnë në kampe refugjatësh në Bangladesh dhe Tajlandë. Në vitin 1990, disidentja fituese e çmimit Nobel, Aung San Suu Kyi, fitoi zgjedhjet, por nuk arriti asnjëherë ta qeveriste vendin. Regjimi diktatorial i konsideroi të pavlefshme rezultatet e zgjedhjeve dhe e arrestoi menjëherë atë.

----------


## ATMAN

HU JINTAO
Kinë
61-vjeçari që sundon prej dy vitesh Kinën, është president dhe sekretar i përgjithshëm i Partisë Komuniste Kineze. Autoritetet kineze me urdhër të tij ekzekutojnë brenda një viti më shumë njerëz se e gjithë pjesa tjetër e botës. Sipas organizatës "Amnesty International", ky numër është 2.500, por, sipas organizatave të tjera, numri arrin në 15 mijë. Partia Komuniste në Kinë kontrollon të gjitha mediat, ndërsa autoritetet kanë angazhuar rreth 30 mijë agjentë sigurie për të mbikëqyrur shërbimin e internetit.

----------


## ATMAN

ROBERT MUGABE
Zimbabve
Diktatori 80-vjeçar ka 24 vjet që ka nën pushtet vendin e varfër. Dikur ka qenë i preferuari i Perëndimit, ndërsa sot Robert Mugabe është një diktator i vërtetë. Qeveria të cilën drejton, ka vrarë, ka torturuar dhe ka dëbuar nga vendi rreth 70 mijë veta. Gjykata e Lartë ka ndjekur politikën e heshtjes dhe të mbështetjes së tij duke mos përfillur të drejtat e njeriut dhe madje duke bllokuar një raport të fundit për masakrimin e të paktën 20 mijë civilëve.

----------


## ATMAN

Princi i kurorës ABDULLAH
Arabia Saudite
Ai është 80 vjeç dhe ka nëntë vjet në pushtet. Abdullah ka qenë lideri i vendit të tij që kur vëllai i tij, mbreti Fahd, pësoi një sëmundje të rëndë në vitin 1995. Vendi nuk zhvillon asnjëherë zgjedhje të përgjithshme për të pasur mundësi ndërrimi të liderëve politikë. Sipas organizatës për të drejtat e njeriut "Human Rights Ëatch", vendi u "rezervon" kushte, thuajse të njëjta me ato të skllavërisë, 8.8 milionë punonjësve të huaj në këtë mbretëri. Ndërsa gratë janë qytetare të nivelit të dytë.

----------


## ATMAN

OMAR AL-BASHIR
Sudan
Al-Bashir e ka marrë pushtetin në vend me anë të forcës ushtarake. 59-vjeçari ka 15 vjet që sundon, ndërsa vendi është prej 20 vitesh në një luftë civile që ka shkaktuar 2 milionë të vrarë dhe 4 milionë të zhvendosur. Ushtria e Al-Bashirit vazhdimisht bombardon civilët e pafajshëm dhe torturon e masakron të gjithë shtetasit jomyslimanë. Ai akuzohet gjithashtu për nxitjen e varfërisë në rajonet që e kundërshtojnë me forcë.

----------


## ATMAN

SAPARMURAT NIJAZOV
Turkmenistan
Të gjithë punonjësit e qeverisë dhe të shtetit duhet të mësojnë përmendësh librat e Nijazovit për të mbajtur vendet e punës. Diktatori është 64 vjeç dhe sundon prej 14 vitesh në vendin e varfër. Ai e ka ndaluar në mënyrë kategorike rritjen e mjekrës, dhëmbët e florinjtë dhe cirqet; u ka vënë emra të tjerë muajve të vitit, sipas mendjes së nënës së tij, dhe ka krijuar një festë kombëtare për nder të pjeprit. Vitin e kaluar ndërmori një fushatë të ashpër represive kundër minoriteteve fetare dhe etnike.

----------


## ATMAN

FIDEL KASTRO
Kubë
Diktatori më jetëgjatë në botë është tashmë 77 vjeç dhe ka hipur në fronin e drejtimit 45 vjet më parë. Vitet e fundit ai ka arrestuar më shumë disidentë sesa gjatë një dekade. Në burgjet e tij janë future këtë vit 75 aktivistë për të drejtat e njeriut, gazetarë dhe akademikë, të cilët janë me të paktën 19 vjet heqje lirie për veprimtari antishtetërore. Muajt e fundit Kastro organizoi një gjyq kundër një avokati të verbër dhe nëntë aktivistëve. Kuba është një shtet njëpartiak dhe Kastro drejton edhe gjykatat.

----------


## ATMAN

Mbreti MSVATI
Svaziland
38-vjeçari ka 18 vjet që qeveris vendin e tij të rrënuar. Ai është shkolluar në Angli dhe është i njohur për jetesën e tij luksoze. Ka një ekskortë të madhe makinash që e shoqërojnë kudo, shumë pallate dhe është i apasionuar pas udhëtimeve. Jetesa e tij bie në kontrast me jetën e përditshme të shtetasve të Svazilandit të goditur rëndë nga varfëria. Vendi ka numrin më të madh të të infektuarve me SIDA. Një e treta e grave shtatzëna janë të prekura nga virusi vdekjeprurës

----------


## Davius

*arun*, te lumte per keto shkrime shume te mira dhe dicka qe eshte dashur te dihet, ke bere shume mire qe ke hapur kete teme...

cdo te mire...

----------


## ATMAN

> *arun*, te lumte per keto shkrime shume te mira dhe dicka qe eshte dashur te dihet, ke bere shume mire qe ke hapur kete teme...
> 
> cdo te mire...


faleminderit por temen e ka hapur dikush tjeter une vetem vendosa fotografite e atyre diktatoreve 

qe do te thote se jam plotesisht dakort me ate anetarin qe e ka hapur temen 

dikur ne kemi vuajtur shume nga diktatura dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe nuk duhet te pajtohemi me keta diktatore te mijevjecarit te ri

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

arun u flm per ndihmen ne postime tuaja!!

Miqesisht,

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## ATMAN

> arun u flm per ndihmen ne postime tuaja!!
> 
> Miqesisht,
> 
> Shpirt Njeriu


ska gje, te lutem nuk ka pse te me falenderosh 

ajo qe me ben pershtypje eshte se nuk po prononcohet asnje ne lidhje me kete teme , qe eshte shume aktuale , a thua se keta jane persona qe kane mare cmimin nobel per paqe

----------


## bajko

Cka te prononcohemi mor vellezer, por kam nje verejtje... megjithese ju keni marr keto ng gazeta Mirror, eshte dashur ju ta futni edhe nje diktator ketu, besoj se e dini per ke e kam fjalen.

Ju lumte per keto shkrime qe bete...

Zoti ju dhashte shendet miresi e mbaresi ne jete.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sipas disa statistikave reth 3/4 e vendeve qe jane anetere te OKBs jane shtete qe nuk kan sistem demokrat. Pra kur OKB sot ka 194 shtete anetare llogariteni njecik vet se sa shtete nuk e njohin demokracine. Por a i behet vone SHBAs dhe Europes per keto vende ? Sigurisht qe jo. Taktika qe ndjek sot SHBA eshte qe nja dy vjet para se ti shpalli lufte ndonje vendi, per interesat e veta, t'i nxjerri me ndonje liste si "Aksi i te Keqes" ose te financoj gazetat e kanalet qe te propagandojne kundra ketyre shteteve per te pergatitur keshtu publikun. Keshtu shteti me sistemin me te lire ne te gjithe Boten Arabe, Siria, dilte si burim i te keqes dhe si me shkelesi i te drejtave te njeriut dhe kishte hyre ne listen e "Aksit te Diallit" ne te njejten kohe kur shfaqeshin si shembuj sisteme diktatoriale si ai i Jordanise, i Marokut, Tunizise, Egjyptit etj. Papritmas tani nuk na shfaqet me Siria si "e keqe" por vet Arabia Saudite. Pyetje: sa diktatorial mund te jet nje vend kur 100% e banoreve jane Muslimane dhe si Muslimane besojne se nuk duhet te ngrihesh kundra prijesit -i cili ne rastin e AS e mban edhe veten si anetar i familjes se profetit Muhamed- kur ai falet 5 vakte, agjeron, jep zekatin etj. dhe nuk e pengon popullin nga traditat muslimane? Pergjigja: Mbreti i Arabise Saudite (megjithese nuk jam simpatizant i tij) mbahet si organizuesi i festes me te madhe te Muslimaneve, Haxhit, dhe keshtu jo vetem perkrahjen e Arabeve Saudit ka por edhe te nje numri te madh Muslimanesh nga e gjithe bota. Pra do thonim se me shume diktator mund te quhej z. Bush i cili erdhi ne qeveri duke mare voten e 50% (dhe pak votave me teper) nga te zgejdhurit (Senatoret) e nje mase votuesish te cilet nuk e kalonin 45% e popullsise elektorale amerikane se sa nje prijes - qe sa do i eger qofte- ka perkrahjen e 95% te pakten te popullsise se vet (dicka e ngjashme ndodh edhe me F. Kastron).


Konkluzioni: Keto gazetat para se te na tregojne emrat e diktatoreve do ishte me mire te na tregojne c'quhet diktature dhe se c'kritere kan plotesuar keta persona qe te quhen me diktatore se disa te tjere!!! Vetem ne kete rast nuk do i jepnin te drejte dikujt si puna ime qe te thote se keto botime nuk kan qellim tjeter vecse  ngacmimin e mendimit te publikut. FLM

----------


## [xeni]

po keta jane vetem ata qe jetojne me sa shoh...

per momentin u habita kur nuk pashe hitlerin dhe xhaxhin Enver...

----------


## Dito

C`do vend meriton qeverine qe ka.

Perderisa nuk ngrihen ta thyejne ate sistem qofte dhe me sakrifica sublime atehere meritojne ata diktatore.

----------


## [xeni]

> C`do vend meriton qeverine qe ka.
> 
> Perderisa nuk ngrihen ta thyejne ate sistem qofte dhe me sakrifica sublime atehere meritojne ata diktatore.


mbase ke te drejte por nuk eshte aq kollaj te rrezosh regjimet diktatoriale...

A e meritonim ne shqiptaret qeverisjen e Enver Hoxhes?

----------

